# IBS



## IBSisKillingMe (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven been in agony with my IBS for more than 10 years, I dont socialize and dont go out with friends, I dont eat,sleep or cant work. I also get the same treatment from my doctor to just live with it, now they want me to go see a phsycoligist makeing me feel like if my crazy or making the pain up, the most uncomfortable pain in the world, i don't mind going to the bathroom 20 times a day is the paing that is driving me insane, I feel like their is no hope, that I will go to my grave with my IBS. I'm 32 years old stuck with nothing to think about just this agonizing pain, is there anybody that feels the same way I do? no medication helps, paing is so cronic that is with me for 23 and half hours of the day, I feel like Im dying slowly..... help me god I say but he don't care or listens..... anyone please help me.. with time my conditions has gotten worse, now I cant even ride on the subway, I feel like vomiting new thing now, I have to get off on different stops b4 I get to work, I have miss 20 days this past year of work, I'm living in hell my IBS


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi, Just want to tell you that I empathize with you. I have there also, You are not alone, which I know doesn't give you comfort when you are in pain. I went to my HR person at work and confided in her what was wrong with me. Fortunately for me she is also a nurse. But I was prepared, I printed out info on IBS, symptoms, and info on how it effects the workplace. If at all possible change jobs, if not, and I can understand that, go to HR person. I was also told by a very good and professional friend that if when I went to HR person I got no help to call Office of PErsons with Disabiltys.. I have not done that yet, but I am going to..I think it is very important to get their imput and let them now the suffers out here.. You might also ask about a Rehabilitation Office..not that you need that, but maybe they could help with a job that wasn't so stressful, and far away. I am here for you and we are all here.....you are not alone or strange or odd..You just have an illness..unfortunately for us..it is one that is not like the norm..Hope this helps a littleSue


----------



## answers4u (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello! I know how you feel, however my IBS was never quite that extreme. I have never trusted Dr's who want to cover up the issue instead of find out why. Like if you have a headache, you take an aspirin, but it wasn't lack of aspirin that caused your headache. I did say my IBS WAS, because I no longer have it. I found these nutritional shakes (Reliv) that build up your immune system and set your body back on the right track. I'm not the only one either, there's several of us who used to suffer with IBS. After 9 days on the shakes my symptoms disappeared, I've been regular ever since. I now go once a day after breakfast. These products truly are a blessing. I have so much energy and I just feel great. If you do some checking you'll find that every disease can be traced back to a lack of nutrients, minerals, or protiens. Reliv covers all the bases with two shakes a day. Please email me if you would like more info. Jenny Freedom1###huntel.net


----------



## fishcop (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm right there with you. I just took the last five days off. I've lived with the D and the mad rushes to the bathroom. Recently the pain has just overwhelmed me. The first day I had to take off, I went through the usual morning bathroom ritualistic rushes. Then the pain set in. I just stopped on the couch. There I stayed. I thank God for the time when I don't have pain. The pain prevents me from falling asleep. When I'm asleep the pain wakes me up. Going back to my Dr. in two days. I'm on prednisone at the moment, it's worked for me before, but it hasn't kicked in yet this time. I'm willing to take the side effects in exchange for some relief. I have been using Caltrate and the frequencey has seemed to lighten up. I'm still trying to work out a doseage that's right for me.


----------



## tina2 (Jan 12, 2003)

Your not insane im not insane and that is all that matters. I can relate to what you are going through. There are times when the pain is so bad i cant sleep for days like right now it has been two almost straight days here., literally and with 4 kids that isnt easy..But You cant give up hon you gotta keep goin..the only relief i find is sitting up for the gas and stuff and hot soaks for the spams and severe lower back pain. My family is like well why dont you just try to get some sleep you will feel better in the am..yeah right like i have the flu.Just be careful you dont end up losing your marbles Lord knows living with such pain can be mentaly wearing in the extreme..im sending you a big huggggg you'll be kk ..


----------



## Frank R. Cervi (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi, I was diagnosed with IBS in June,2002 experiencing constant, uncomfortable bowel pain. Today I'm feeling much better with no pain. To be honest, I never had a problem with D & C as I have noted from these that many of do. My Dr. put me on Celexa(antidepressant), Pepcid and Levsin(antispasmodic). It didn't remove the pain. I next tried a Chinese herbal medicine which really helped me. I go about my daily activities now without a second thought of bowel pain. If you wish info on this drop a note to to our chat room. Meanwhile, I'll say aprayer for you and wish you well.


----------

